# few pics of my rhom



## prdemon (Aug 1, 2003)

having some prblems getting the pictures uploaded
fixed, i hope


----------



## Dasmopar (Jan 22, 2005)

PM sent.


----------



## BUBBA (Sep 4, 2003)

Let see


----------



## prdemon (Aug 1, 2003)

#2


----------



## prdemon (Aug 1, 2003)

#3


----------



## prdemon (Aug 1, 2003)

#4 hes in a 180g


----------



## prdemon (Aug 1, 2003)

#5


----------



## prdemon (Aug 1, 2003)

#6 i know i have to do some maintenance on my tank but this guy bites everything in there


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

He is a Monster , Pictures do him No justice









Awesome fish Demon


----------



## prdemon (Aug 1, 2003)

thanks Harley, he eats like a pig! i think hes grown a good inch or more since i bought him. He loves that 180 he tries to eat my son through the glass constantly


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

Very nice!


----------



## prdemon (Aug 1, 2003)

Dasmopar said:


> PM sent.
> [snapback]1056287[/snapback]​


sorry, i made a boo-boo ill try to limit how much bandwidth i use in future boo-boo's.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

prdemon said:


> Dasmopar said:
> 
> 
> > PM sent.
> ...


Who is that guy to tell you something ? is he a mod ?


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

you are a lucky dog to own such a beauty


----------



## GoJamieGo (Mar 18, 2005)

Very impressive rhom


----------



## wayne.140 (Jan 23, 2005)

He is an awesome rhom







what size is he looks around 12" to me.

He looks just like my rhom does he bang into the glass when you go near the tank???


----------



## prdemon (Aug 1, 2003)

wayne.140 said:


> He is an awesome rhom
> 
> 
> 
> ...


he sure does bang the glass, but hes more like 15"


----------



## zrreber (Mar 8, 2005)

nice big rhom you got there


----------



## TRomP (Oct 20, 2003)

Thats one awesome rhom !!

I believe right away he bangs the glass !


----------



## Dasmopar (Jan 22, 2005)

MR HARLEY said:


> prdemon said:
> 
> 
> > Dasmopar said:
> ...


I just sent him a link he could use to post pics off our website is all. I just asked him not to go crazy and use all our bandwidth is all.

Awsome Rhom by the way!!!


----------

